# Information about Lephalale/Ellisras anybody??



## martyinoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anybody have current information regarding the living situation in Lephalale/Limpopo? I'm considering a move there but am unsure about the following:

- safety/crime in Lephalale?
- how is internet access? (for use of Skype, Facebook, etc)
- is it easy to get satelite TV reception?
- how is living in Lephalale in general?
- are there activities or work opportunities for spouses of working men?
- what is the best areas to look for a house?

If anybody has lived there or lives there currently could provide feedback that would be great!

Many thanks,

Martin


----------



## Lindiwe (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Martin,
I don't live in Lephalale but have visited a client there a couple of times. It is a very quiet town, very small, not much happening there when compared to Johannesburg. It gets vert hot in Summer. I'm not sure about safety but I have not heard of any bad reports in the news. I know the town has a lot of expats because of the new power station that's been built there. 

Best wishes to you Martin.


----------



## Wee toon girl (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi

My husband is currently working in Lephalale and I am moving there with two of our children in the summer. I have been out for a visit and am due to return shortly. 
I liked Lephalale, not lots to do but shops are not bad! People are generally very friendly. I've asked my husband about your queries.

1. He's not aware of there being high rates of crime - mostly burglary 
2. Internet access is intermittent. We talk through Skype and sometimes connection can be fairly poor but mostly ok.
3. Satellite reception seems fine - he's had no problems. 
4. He is settling in fine. Can find most things in local shops. No cinema etc though. 
5. Think it would be fairly difficult for spouse to work - although depends on type of work. I'm planning to do some voluntary work while there although not in Lephalale. 
6. There is a housing shortage, new houses are being built but still not enough.

Hope this answers some of your queries.


----------

